# Ted's Monster Scenes Story



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Ok, pic of my Monster Scenes (minus the bug, which I built but can’t fit into the display shelf with others) and pendulum, which I haven’t built yet.

Straight out of the box build, nothing special. But you may get a kick out of the back story.

When these kits first came out (original releases), I couldn’t get them home fast enough. I was 8 or 9 at the time, and a big fan of sci-fi and horror movies…which I pretty much saw on TV as we didn’t go to the actual theater much when I was that old except for Disney films.

So, I slap the together (no paint) and a neighborhood friend also gets them and puts his together with no paint. We were used to “role playing” back then even though there weren’t nearly as many toy figures to play with (Major Matt Mason and Zeroid being an exception).

So, for the better part of a month, we drag out our Monster Scenes and play “evil scientist,” moving Dr. Deadly with our hands and acting out any number of “evil scientist” scenarios. I vividly recall putting the Victim in Pendulum and having it slice her in half…how convenient that the model snapped apart at midsection, and no wonder parents wanted them banned! I was especially fond of the Gruesome Goodies rabbit and the menacing machine that came with that kit.

Then, one day, my friend brings his Monster Scenes over and they are all painted. I was amazed, as they looked like they were painted at the factory…pristine paint jobs…no brush strokes that one would see if my friend or I did the painting dipping small Testor brushes into the mini-bottles to cover large area (we never heard of an air brush). I was speechless.

When I asked how he did it, he said his older brother did it for him. He was not a fan of such kits, but liked painting car models and I guess he saw his younger brother playing with the MS kits and thought it might be a fun change of pace.

I was so jealous…so much so that it was hard for me to play Monster Scenes with my friend anymore…my Dr. Deadly looked so drab and unconvincing next to his expertly painted Dr. I was especially fond of his Vampirella…her pearlescent red outfit really made her stand out, and made my “fleshtone” Vampirella look, well, naked.

I’m sure we played with them a bit more, but like with many of our toys, pieces got lost or cannibalized for other imaginative role playing. I don’t think I ever painted mine, and if I did, it was a haphazard job done with a small bottle of Testors and a tiny brush.

So, when the kits were re-released, I couldn’t fight the nostalgia, and decided to get the entire series for old times sake. I came really close to not painting them, but just snapping them together right out fo the box and sitting them out for display. But I decided to paint them up…and while my model and paint skills have improved a bit since I was 8 years old, I know that I’ll never measure up to what my friend’s brother did 38 to 40-some years ago….or at least my memory of what they looked like. But every time I look at them on my shelf, it takes me back to a very special time in my childhood.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really nice, Ted! Thanks for sharing that story. I got into modeling due to other friends, as well. Good memories.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Great story, Ted. Thanks for sharing. Perhaps we'll add a "Monster Scenes Memories" at MonsterScenes.net as part of this year's 40th Anniversary.

If folks here think that's a good idea, we'll open something up on the site.

Just say, "Ayyyyiiieeee...."


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice paint work Ted. I really like the hot coals and the wood effect on the benches. 

Probably lots of us can identify with your story. It's about nostalgia and trying to do a better job with the kits than we did as kids. Ayyyyiiieeee!


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice paint job on these Ted,
Love the story :thumbsup:

Fantastic little kits


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Good job. I would swear that the candle is lit!


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the kind remarks regarding the paint job. In all seriousness, I know full well that it is, overall, a decent paint job, but a far far cry from what many are able to do with these kits. My goal was simply to have fun building them but not go overboard...but I will say that when I see people take these kits to the next level and beyond, I am always envious of what can be done...nit just with paint job, but customization to figures and the various dungeon walls, etc. they are displayed in.

I posted the pic mainly to tell my story, which I thought might amuse some of the other members here....and perhaps get them to share any stories about their memories of the Aurora kits and why they decided to build the new releases.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a nice looking set and the related story really helps out. I guess I had out grown monster models by the time these came out and had moved on to model rockets. However when Moebius re-released them I have picked up the whole set so far as well. The one model I remember specifically from when I was about 10 was the Witch. I think me and two other friends each bought one and I still remember building them at one of the other guy's houses. Those good memories when you were a kid make some models particularly special.

Bob K.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

DENCOMM said:


> Great story, Ted. Thanks for sharing. Perhaps we'll add a "Monster Scenes Memories" at MonsterScenes.net as part of this year's 40th Anniversary.
> 
> If folks here think that's a good idea, we'll open something up on the site.
> 
> Just say, "Ayyyyiiieeee...."


I think it's a great idea! Sorry... Ayyyyiiieeee....:thumbsup:

I love hearing everybody's recollections of their early kit building encounters.

For my part, I lived in a town that never had a speciality hobby store that carried Aurora style kits. I was an avid comic book reader and lived the experience of building the kits vicariously through the cartoon kids in the Aurora Monster Scenes ads. Sad...

The only two Aurora kits I ever saw on the shelf, were an Addam's Family house, which my Mum wouldn't let me buy as I had just received the big Airfix Saturn 5 model for Christmas. She thought I had enough to build... 

The second, which I did buy was Napoleon Solo when he turned up at my local hobby shop out of the blue. I had no idea he was related to the Monster kits I still ogled in the comics, but I loved the Man from U.N.C.L.E. and put him together with great care, but never painted him. The kit disappeared in a parental room tidy in my early teens. 

I loved having a dig at my Mother from time to time by telling her how much those kits would have been worth as I looked after my things so well...:devil:

It's only through the tremendous efforts of companies like Moebius, Polar Lights, Atlantis, 'Revellogram' and Dencomm that I have been able to fulfil my childhood dreams of a display shelf brimming with styrene beasties. The re-invented MS ads really struck a chord with me as you can imagine!

Vampirella is probably my Grail Kit in the MS series. Finding out she was to be re-released was the best news in a stream of good kit news last year. I'm looking forward to rounding out my MS collection as time and money permit this year.

Wow 40 years! I'm still wearing my 35th anniversary wristband! Time for an update...

*edit* In my reverie and haste to post a response I neglected to compliment you on your display Ted! It really is a buzz to see them all together like that. Nice work! 

I have my Dr Deadly, Frankenstein, and Vickie complete (photos in my album). I plan on getting the cage, pendulum, and the insect done soon. I want to have some space and time to build the new Trifecta when I pick them up...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> "Monster Scenes Memories"


Cool idea!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Ted, your story brings back memories of my friend, Eddie, and me, sitting on my porch-(age 9?) and building the Spindrift together. We used brush paints and made a horrible mess of it. But it was so much fun. Summertime is Missouri, my mom bringing us each a WHOLE glass bottle of Coke. And the upcoming school year seemed like a million years off. 

I remember riding my bike up to a store called Woolco, (I think it was owned by the Woolworth's Co.) They always carried the latest Aurora kits and a few paints in the toy department. I'd ride back home and go straight to Eddie's house and we'd build it right out of the box. He had a destructive little brother and was fine with me displaying them in my room. I still can remember the smell of Testor's non-toxic orange glue.

I kept in touch with Eddie until 2003. He fought in the first Gulf war as an Apache helicopter pilot. I called him and he had just got out and was living in Warrensburg, Missouri. He said he just got papers to go back to Iraq and had to put early retirement on hold. I haven't heard from him since. Don't know if he's dead, but he never showed up on any 'lists" 
Strange. 

I need to break down and get on Facebook. Maybe I'd find some of those old friends. 

But those days in Missouri, building models on the porch, were priceless.

:wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

DENCOMM said:


> Great story, Ted. Thanks for sharing. Perhaps we'll add a "Monster Scenes Memories" at MonsterScenes.net as part of this year's 40th Anniversary.
> 
> If folks here think that's a good idea, we'll open something up on the site.
> 
> Just say, "Ayyyyiiieeee...."


AYYYYIIIEEEE...!!!

Seriously, Dennis, that's a great idea! I'm sure a lot of the ghouls here have some cool memories they'd like to share!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Good Job, Teddy Boy!!:thumbsup:

Z
*


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind remarks...and good to hear from you, Zathy.

LOVE to hear the stories about childhood memories...and yes, I believe Woolco was a division of Woolworth, and I recall roaming the toy dept there many many times in my youth.

Keep the stories coming...


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

For those who'll say "Ayyyyiiieeee...." - I'll lurk this thread to see what sort of participation we'll get for "Monster Scenes Memories" - and some great ones already.

I'll cull these together and see about creating the section on the MonsterScenes.net site as part of the 40th Anniversary celebration.

Thanks to those who share in the fun of this stroll down MS Memory Lane...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

My reminisces have found their way into my entry in the Builder's Lair over at MonsterScenes.net, but I'm willing to share them again if there's interest...


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

It seems like we all have a similar story to share James. I read your builders page over at monsterscenes.net when it was first online and thoroughly enjoyed reliving Vicki's demise/decay again.

I finally got around to buying the GG, PP and Vampi and my family are looking at me like 'increase the meds, or start taking some' when they saw Vampirella in her flesh toned styrene glory straight out of the box yesterday. When I mentioned the words 'grail kit' and 'nostalgia' in my explanation, everybody visibly relaxed.

And now we have two 40 year old newcomers to add to the collection. I'm in styrene heaven!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

My dad recorded casette tapes of Christmas back in the day. I have audio of the 9 year old me opening up an original Doctor Deadly Christmas morning.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow Mike, that's a great idea! I wish I had thought of that when my kids were growing up.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Childhood Monster Model Memories*

My mom bought me an Aurora Frankenstein for Christmas in 1962! She even helped me paint and assemble it. I have 2 reissues of the kit. When i get around to it (so many models to build) I'll paint one using my "developed skills" and the other i want to build (no seam work) and paint (using "Monster flesh) like (Mom and I) did way back when.
How many of you have had dreams of going into a hobby store, or department store, and seeing a huge selection of monster model kits (many of which were never made before) on the shelves? And you couldn't get them to the check-out counter! Now that's a nightmare!

Phil K


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks to everyone that has shared their childhood Monster Scenes stories. Wonderful memories!:thumbsup:

Since my dad worked for Aurora, I have some very special memories of the Monster Scenes debut. I promise I will share them at a later date, just too much to sit and type here today.

Tory


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Aurora-brat said:


> Thanks to everyone that has shared their childhood Monster Scenes stories. Wonderful memories!:thumbsup:
> 
> Since my dad worked for Aurora, I have some very special memories of the Monster Scenes debut. I promise I will share them at a later date, just too much to sit and type here today.
> 
> Tory


Tory,
Your screen name now makes perfect sense! How cool! :wave:


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Well, I'm 47, and last year I ran into a girl on Facebook that I haven't seen since I was 9 years-old. One of the first things she mentions to me, "I remember my mother wouldn't let me come down to your house and play because you had those monster models on a shelf in your bedroom." I laughed.

I remember I'd show them my Monster Scenes and tell them scary stories, they'd go home and not want to go to bed that night........their Mom's wouldn't let them come back to play again.....I was such a naughty boy.
LOL.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

rat salad said:


> Well, I'm 47, and last year I ran into a girl on Facebook that I haven't seen since I was 9 years-old. One of the first things she mentions to me, "I remember my mother wouldn't let me come down to your house and play because you had those monster models on a shelf in your bedroom." I laughed.
> 
> I remember I'd show them my Monster Scenes and tell them scary stories, they'd go home and not want to go to bed that night........their Mom's wouldn't let them come back to play again.....I was such a naughty boy.
> LOL.


That's hysterical!


----------

